# Improvement/marbling log in progress (image heavy)! Opinions?



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

So I've heard some speculation that my baby boy Nereus might be a marble? I've decided to keep a casual log of any color changes he might have in the future (with some notes as well if I notice anything that doesn't show up in photos). I know marbling might take time, if he even is a marble (any additional advice/opinions would be greatly appreciated!). 

I'll also just be using this to track his improvement, since he was skinny and shy when I first brought him home and he's already begun to morph into a gorgeous, gregarious fish. 



*DAY ONE*









*DAY THREE:*









*
DAY 7 (TODAY)*


















So what do you guys think? I think I can already see some darking coloring on this tail and his side. The Day One images are a bit more washed out and aren't as good quality-wise, but he was very, very pale when I brought him home. Do you think he's just coloring up a bit, marbling, or both?​


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He's doing the same thing our Don Quixote is doing. Started off solid white, and now he's grizzled looking with blue and red fins.

He -could- still be a marble, but we won't know for sure until he colors up some more.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> He's doing the same thing our Don Quixote is doing. Started off solid white, and now he's grizzled looking with blue and red fins.
> 
> He -could- still be a marble, but we won't know for sure until he colors up some more.


I'll love him either way, just liked I loved him as white. 
I love how bettas change!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

It's not obvious in the pictures but he's taken on noticeable color and he's darker than he was last time I posted!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I posted a thread about how much my marble has changed, I don't know if you've seen it.

A lot of the pictures in my computer are less than a month apart, and Mushu looks like a totally different fish!

I'm looking forward to watching Nereus change color!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

I have seen your post, Skye!
It's amazing. ;;


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Nereus is so cute! ^_^


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I can't wait to see what color he ends up being. I'll be stalking this thread thread.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

<3 thanks, guys. He's so sassy and moody. Probably the most personality I've ever seen in a betta. I'm sure he'll get the colors to match, haha. Or if not, he's already pretty.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm starting on his plushie in the morning, by the way. I was down with migraines and almost daily nosebleeds the last week. ugh!!

Are his eyes silver too?


----------



## AkaRyu (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow, he's gorgeous!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> I'm starting on his plushie in the morning, by the way. I was down with migraines and almost daily nosebleeds the last week. ugh!!
> 
> Are his eyes silver too?



Aw, I'm so sorry that sounds awful. :c
No, actually, they're a dark brown/black. 
You can go with black to be safe if you like!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

AkaRyu said:


> Wow, he's gorgeous!


Thank you so much! ;;


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Alright, clever me finally used a better light for picture taking and the result was wonderful! You can actually see his colors!

These are from today. c:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

it's up to you, I can do Brown, I can do black. Let me know which you prefer. ^_^


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

I plucked a marble from the Petco baby betta section, as a kind of noob I considered it a real lucky find! It's so fascinating to think about what colors they could possibly be... and there's really no way to guess! From what I've been reading about it, yours could be a marble! But if not, I love his coloring. I like the idea of a pure white betta.. especially rosetails. *drool*


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Look at how dark his fins are getting. /swoon
He's so handsome.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

He is beautiful!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

He's getting so handsome!! ^_^


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

Wow really nice progression and big change. Can wait to see his final transformation.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

getting darker!


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry for the huge gap in updates - real life is hitting me pretty hard. 
Look how much he's changed! He's jarred for a water change. c:


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

These photos wash him out but he's too pretty not to share!


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah he is a marble. That's what I like about them always changing.

Very handsome boy!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

:O I love his colors! They almost look like tie dye


----------



## ArrowheadShark (May 18, 2013)

He reminds me of a damp blank canvas splashed with dabs of water color :'D I wonder if my betta Shark will do something similar? He's been getting faint fades of shimmery colors to his fins, and his body has darkened to a dark greenish hue like seaweed - he was as pale as your betta when I brought him home!

You boy is gorgeous :'D I love looking at the progression of the pictures, it's so neat to see!


----------

